# Recommendations for Macro Jewelry Photography Studio



## FlashLens (May 30, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Would like recommendations for a small studio (10'x15') setup (Lighting, lightboxes, etc.) to produce Hi-res Images of Macro Jewelry Photography. Would also like to make perfect 'White" backgrounds, as well as minimize my reflection within Shiny Silver jewelry and pearls.

I have sold off my medium format cameras/equipment and will be using the money to reinvest in a new digital camera setup as well. Would like the capability to create hi-res images of tiny stud earrings up to a full frame 8"x10" size. 

Would appreciate any Camera/Macro Lens recommendations for this purpose. I currently do not own equipment for this purpose, and I am not a fanboy of any brand, so I am open to any suggestions that would lead to the desired results.

From the camera sales I've got a budget of $20,000, but am not sure it would cover it all, so I would be open to suggestions even if it goes beyond budget. The most important thing is to be able to produce high quality shots for websites that use that close-up zooming feature with their images to show details.


----------



## FacetFlash (May 30, 2013)

Hey Flashlens! Go to my site and fill in your email and whatever else you have (ex. Instant messenger). I think I can help you out 

just punch my username in to google you should find it.  Or private message me.


----------

